# Need a Good Rub For Pork butt



## Danboz811 (Jan 16, 2020)

I need a good rub for pork butt and pork ribs don’t mind a little spice but not burning my mouth after a few bites. If anyone can recommend something I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2020)

These are some good ones for pork or chicken. Can also make your own.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 16, 2020)

Well worth it to buy the recipe for Jeff’s rub and sauce. It’s excellent.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 16, 2020)

Hard to go wrong with Chilerellanos basic pork rub, you can find it right here.






						Chile's Basic Pork and Chicken Rubs
					

These are my basic homemade rubs, always bags of these in the spice cabinet.  From these basic recipes it is very easy to adjust them one way or another, no salt, more salt, sweet, savory, mild, hot or for particular flavor profiles.  Pork Rub 1C brown sugar 1/2C Lawry's Seasoned Salt 1/3C each...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Works for butts, ribs, or just about anything goes on a smoker that involves dead pig meat. Try it, you'll like it. I tried it and liked it, it works great! RAY


----------



## radio (Jan 16, 2020)

Can't go wrong with Jeff's rub and sauce recipes, plus it helps keep this site up and running!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 16, 2020)

Jeffs is quite good.  used it for years.  I am tying to branch out and try others....  gonna watch this thread for new ideas.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 16, 2020)

I prefer my ribs without rub and sauce towards the end of the cook.

Pork butt is pretty forgiving.  I don't have any recommendations.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 16, 2020)

I've come to salt , pepper and smoke  .  Sometimes I'll sprinkle a low salt / no salt rub on the meat after it's pulled  .


----------



## sandyut (Jan 17, 2020)

I have a few I have purchased and have found them all the be pretty tasty too.  for pork i usually look for a sweeter rub.


----------



## exromenyer (Jan 17, 2020)

Danboz811 said:


> I need a good rub for pork butt and pork ribs don’t mind a little spice but not burning my mouth after a few bites. If anyone can recommend something I would greatly appreciate it.


Not sure if this gets to you to late but here it is anyways:
3 oz Diamond Crystal Salt
3 oz Restaurant style Black Pepper
2 oz  Smoked Paprika
2 oz Granulated Garlic
2 oz Granulated Onion
1 oz Ground Mustard
1.5 oz Cayenne Pepper

I have also added about 1/4 cup of dark brown sugar if you are looking for more bark but is a personal preference.  I recommend NOT wasting your time with rubbing oil or mustard for a rub to stick, it's a waste.  Mix ingredients, rub generously, wrap in Saran wrap and put in the fridge for at least 12-24 hours.

Enjoy....


Danboz811 said:


> I need a good rub for pork butt and pork ribs don’t mind a little spice but not burning my mouth after a few bites. If anyone can recommend something I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 18, 2020)

+1 to Jeff's.  With it, you will learn to tweak and then ultimately build your own.  However, no rub will compare to the results of injecting.  Wish someone told me that years ago.  Last butt I ran I didn't even use a rub.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 18, 2020)

See the Butt recipe in the sig below....


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 21, 2020)

I am a Jeff's Rub fan....try it you will like it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 21, 2020)

This is my GoTo all purpose rub...JJ 

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*
1/4C Paprika**
2T Kosher Salt
2T Garlic Powder
2T Onion Powder
2T Mustard Powder
2T Chili Powder
2tsp Black Pepper
1-2tsp Cayenne
2tsp Dry Oregano
2tsp Dry Thyme
2tsp Cry Celery Flakes
1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.* Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...JJ


----------



## phatbac (Jan 21, 2020)

For pork butts, i like Lowery's season salt. It makes a great bark and seasons the meat well. you can get a ton of it from sams club for like 8 bucks!

For ribs i have used Butcher's BBQ wild cherry or savory pecan seasonings . Weber makes a couple good ones: chicken n rib rub or garlic wild honey rub. and i am a recent convert to Jeff's rub!











For sauce: Jeff's sauce is good with a kick, i also have a recipe for candy apple red...adjust to taste..

1/4 stick margarine or butter
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup AC vinegar
1/4 cup apple juice (optional)
3/4 cup turbinado sugar (sugar in the raw)
1 Tbsp salt 
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp garlic
3 Tbsp paprika (mild)

mix ingredients in a small pot. 
bring to low boil and simmer for 20 minutes. 
let sit in fridge after cooling for a couple of hours.

can substitute brown sugar for raw sugar but will burn much easier.
can spice it up with cayenne pepper and hot paprika.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 22, 2020)

zwiller said:


> +1 to Jeff's.  With it, you will learn to tweak and then ultimately build your own.  However, no rub will compare to the results of injecting.  Wish someone told me that years ago.  Last butt I ran I didn't even use a rub.



What do you inject your butts with?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 23, 2020)

I used to use and still do on occasion Cabela's Pecan and Honey Rub....awesome stuff.



			https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/cabelas-open-season-spice-blends-pecan-honey-seasoning
		


John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 23, 2020)

Derek717 said:


> What do you inject your butts with?


Derek just recently used this....was really good.

Pork injection

3/4 cup apple juice
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup salt
2 tablespoons Worcestershire
John


----------



## zwiller (Jan 24, 2020)

First time I injected I just used apple juice and was immediately hooked.  It made the meat very fresh smelling and reduced the gaminess or what I call "oink" . Then, over one spring I smoked 8 butts one at a time for daughters grad party and slowly built developed one based on Mixon's but with added STPP. What's different about mine is that is used by weight.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 24, 2020)

I make up a big batch of Amazing Rib's "Memphis Dust Rib Rub". Then I make a light salt brine with 1 can of frozen apple juice concentrate, sprinkle the butt well with the dust and put it in the brine for 24 hours. Take butt out for brine, pat dry, add a generous coating of dust and then smoke til done.  For ribs, just sprinkle with dust, salt lightly and then smoke.
Rarely have left overs.


----------



## 2008RN (Jan 24, 2020)

zwiller said:


> +1 to Jeff's.  With it, you will learn to tweak and then ultimately build your own.  However, no rub will compare to the results of injecting.  Wish someone told me that years ago.  Last butt I ran I didn't even use a rub.



I also used Jeff's recipes as a great base. His recipes are well worth it. I have slowly modified to fit my taste (no salt and more heat).  With pork I add turbinado sugar instead of brown sugar (turbinado does not cake up). I then wrap and refridge for 24 hours.  I also inject the meat before I rub.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 24, 2020)

Jeff's book and recipes are a must own.  The sauce is legit/restaurant grade.  Tweaking them is insanely cool.  One time I tried chili powder in place of the paprika and cayenne and it completely changed my cooking style and upped my game big time.  

Mixon's book is pretty wild.  He marinades his ribs and the marinade has stuff in it you'd never guess.  IE ranch dressing.  That being said, my PP got so good we rarely eat ribs.


----------

